# Any Leica shooters?



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Social Hour by Solanzo, on Flickr


Forever Together by Solanzo, on Flickr


Break Time by Solanzo, on Flickr


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Very expensive hobby you got there.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

lol, I traded my Nikon D200 for an M5 last yr. I'm also not using Leica glass, which are overpriced.


----------

